# 123.ie



## Berbatov (8 Apr 2009)

Got a competitive home insurance quote from 123 compared with other companies .How do people find them ?


----------



## LDFerguson (8 Apr 2009)

Have a look at this recent post about 123.ie.


----------



## edevlin (8 Apr 2009)

my home insurance renewal was for 430euro and i got it with 123.ie for 270 with the same company i had been with for years.


----------



## gillarosa (8 Apr 2009)

I have been with them for House Insurance for about 4 years and have found them excellent pricewise, I haven't needed to avail of the coverage so can't comment on that although both Insurers which the policy has been with are leading Insurers in the Irish market. At the date of the 1st renewal I found the price quoted considerably higher than the price I had paid initially so I renewed on-line as a new Customer, each year since it has been very competitive and much lower than quote I received from other Companies.


----------



## Gunship (8 Apr 2009)

Premium will be good, service and follow up will be dreadful, 123.ie is a classic case of you get what you pay for.


----------



## Ed054 (8 Apr 2009)

They were over €300 extra then our existing broker.
And then they started knocking our existing cover and getting really annoyed when I disagreed with what they were saying.
I wont be contacting them again in the future


----------



## mimmi (15 Apr 2009)

Just got a motor quote - came €40 under my Allianz policy for my 00 Ibiza. The chap told me that their rates are being increased from tonight, but will honour current quotes.


----------



## Jimbobp (15 Apr 2009)

mimmi said:


> Just got a motor quote - came €40 under my Allianz policy for my 00 Ibiza. The chap told me that their rates are being increased from tonight, but will honour current quotes.



Hmmm, we use the same system as 123 and have rarely heard of rates increasing mid month 


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------

